# Hicks!!



## Hicks (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi guys,


I am a 29 years old french composer.
I am pretty new in the business. I have studied violin (and I am still studying it. We learn every day).

I was doing another job when a friend of mine working for video games in France, asked me to compose the music for one project. I have accepted, and have entered into this new world.

So now I am composing music mainly for video games (I would to compose for movies also, but this is another story...).
I have not a lot of software:

an Imac
Logic
EWLSO Gold 3 mics (Love the percs but hate the strings)
Stormdrum 2 (Love it but it is used everywhere...)
VSL SE (I wish I could buy the cube, woodwinds are incredible)
VSL Chamber strings (The strings I prefer in term of sounding).
Project sam orchestral brass (I love it but where ae the legatos!!)
BFD2
EZ Drummer

Most of the time, I am stacking real violins and violas with VSL performance as I am still struggling to get "not faky" strings.
But I guess this is the same for each instrumentist. A trombone player will find a trombone sample a little bit fake etc...
But Strings are quite essentials!

I have tried Symphobia. Strings are good but only for pads. And it is quite expensive juste to make pads.
LASS: Incredible sound. the ART script is terrific. However I prefer VSL because of all the articulations. But clearly my next software to buy.

This forum seems to be the queen of the forums!
So I hope to be well welcome!

Cheers!


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Hicks,

a welcome from a fellow violinist and composer. Hang your hat and feel home, this is a great place, great guys, and a bunch of piled up knowledge too. :D 

Cheers
Hannes


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome Hicks! This is the best resource on the web.


----------

